# Transmission Question?



## black_200_sx (May 18, 2005)

I looked to buy this new car at a dealership today, and they said everything is alright on it exept that when you are in 5th gear it POPS? Then, they told me I might not want to full with that. What does that mean and how big of a problem is it?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

What do they mean by "pops"? Like pops out of gear? Cause my car used to pop out of 2nd during decel, then I just changed the tranny fluid and had no problems...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

black_200_sx said:


> I looked to buy this new car at a dealership today, and they said everything is alright on it exept that when you are in 5th gear it POPS? Then, they told me I might not want to full with that. What does that mean and how big of a problem is it?


Yup yup yup. Common problem with Nissan trannies. The bolt that aligns the 5th gear becomes loose, and it _pops._ You can just pull the back cover of the trans off and tighten the bolt, if 5th gear is still intact... Aftermarket 5th gears aren't too expensive though, and they have a better ratio that cures highway asthma.


----------



## black_200_sx (May 18, 2005)

the car isnt a nissan, its a 94 talon, and yes "it pops out of gear in 5th"


----------

